# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Βόρεια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  sos- ερωτηση-βοηθεια.

## kdim

καλησπερα παιδια του awmn.
ζητω την βοηθεια σας και φυσικα την εμπειρια σας στο εξης θεμα.
εχω ενα usr805452 tis robotics το εχω τοποθετηση στην ταρατσα μεσα σε κουτι ηλεκτρολογικο στεγανο. 
σαν AP CLIENT απο το δικο του software οταν κανω scan μου δινει τα εξης 
(ΠΙΘΑΝΟΝ) AP ονοματα

awmn-41-941
awmn-afanas-ap
awmn-2764-4167
awmn-1453ap
netgear
epipsi

η ερωτηση και βοηθεια σας ειναι η εξης 
μπορω αυτο το usr να το συνδεσω με κεραια grid η πιατο 80χ80 που σκεφτομαι να αγορασω και να κανω link με καποιονν αλλον???
εαν ναι υπαρχει καποιος που θα βοηθηση να σκαναρουμε και να δουμε με ποιον μπορω να συνδεθω?
εχω κανει ολη την εγκατασταση στην ταρατσα με το usr + poe και utp και ειμαι νομιζω σχεδον ετοιμος εαν μπορω να βαλω και κεραια.

καθε βοηθεια δεκτη.
μενω μαρουσι κοντα στο νεκροταφειο 

καλο βαρδυ

----------


## sotiris

Κατεβάζει ισχύ αυτό το μηχανάκι?

----------

